
Making wordpress shine with Varnish caching system: Part 1 - taylorbuley
http://kaanon.com/blog/work/making-wordpress-shine-varnish-caching-system-part-1
======
taylorbuley
Perhaps ironically, the page is served from a Drupal site.

